# Workplace is made for extroverts....



## Weeaboo Wuvs You (Nov 21, 2016)

What options do introverted socially awkward SA employees have besides trying to “fit in” with the extroverted work force? I’ve tried and it doesn’t work cause other employees can see that I’m fake and apparently a hard working introvert is worse than a slacker extrovert 😕 the working world is made for extroverts and I think socially awkward introverted personality types should be included in the Affirmative Action law! It’s not fair that our kind gets treated like dirt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's not just that "the workplace" (odd sounding name, when you think about it) is made for extroverts. It's also that it's literally built from the ground up to actually weed out introverts and shy, awkward people. And this starts before you ever spend one minute working. The entire interview process is designed to intimidate shy and awkward people and to cause them to do the "deer in the headlights" freeze so they can be eliminated from consideration.


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

Weeaboo Wuvs You said:


> What options do introverted socially awkward SA employees have besides trying to "fit in" with the extroverted work force? I've tried and it doesn't work cause other employees can see that I'm fake and apparently a hard working introvert is worse than a slacker extrovert &#128533; the working world is made for extroverts and I think socially awkward introverted personality types should be included in the Affirmative Action law! It's not fair that our kind gets treated like dirt.


It's not that we are treated like dirt. The world just expects us to conform. They think its easy for an introvert to become an extrovert. Plus there are jobs out there in which an introvert would find immense comfort (writing, zoology, photography)


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Yep. It sucks.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

More like.. made for people that can and have to pretend to be extroverts. But nothing more underneath this.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Weeaboo Wuvs You said:


> What options do introverted socially awkward SA employees have besides trying to "fit in" with the extroverted work force? I've tried and it doesn't work cause other employees can see that I'm fake and apparently a hard working introvert is worse than a slacker extrovert &#128533; the working world is made for extroverts and I think socially awkward introverted personality types should be included in the Affirmative Action law! It's not fair that our kind gets treated like dirt.


I wish I could be a slacker extrovert. I know I would be treated better. So many slackers extroverts at work get away with a lot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's made for weenies


----------



## Weeaboo Wuvs You (Nov 21, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's not just that "the workplace" (odd sounding name, when you think about it) is made for extroverts. It's also that it's literally built from the ground up to actually weed out introverts and shy, awkward people. And this starts before you ever spend one minute working. The entire interview process is designed to intimidate shy and awkward people and to cause them to do the "deer in the headlights" freeze so they can be eliminated from consideration.


It makes sense...people born with a non-extroverted personality are screwed in life. The only redeeming factor for some might be having good connections from birth to now, but for most of us, we have to struggle to get accepted. &#128542; I just want to hide in my virtual reality waifu simulator and be happy that my personality is accepted there


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's not just that "the workplace" (odd sounding name, when you think about it) is made for extroverts. It's also that it's literally built from the ground up to actually weed out introverts and shy, awkward people. And this starts before you ever spend one minute working. The entire interview process is designed to intimidate shy and awkward people and to cause them to do the "deer in the headlights" freeze so they can be eliminated from consideration.


This, for our entire culture being made for extroverts.

It wasn't always this way. Once upon a time, introverted was the way to be.

If anyone's interested in delving into this topic further, I'd recommend the book "Quiet" by Susan Cain. It really is ridiculous how much extra fighting and work that introverts have to put in just to get by in life.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

That's one thing that I find funny. People preach about hard work, but if you look around, the people who are the most successful in the workplace do the least work and the most socializing.

Why even give IQ tests and all that garbage if the only thing that matters is how good you socialize with people?


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

The Phantom Pain said:


> That's one thing that I find funny. People preach about hard work, but if you look around, the people who are the most successful in the workplace do the least work and the most socializing.
> 
> Why even give IQ tests and all that garbage if the only thing that matters is how good you socialize with people?


So true. I witness it at every place I've worked at.

I wish I can play the game.

The laziest ones that complains but are social gets away with it.

One of the managers I have at work is the laziest but he talks a lot and cruise his way and no one gives a ****.

He is not supportive of his team and would not action work accordingly at the time then when **** hits the fan, he gets mad and demands his subordinates to do things right away.

I don't respect him at all.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Yep. Extroverts naturally get along better with bosses which translates into raises/promotions. Feelsbadman


----------



## Joey2k (Jan 20, 2018)

Weeaboo Wuvs You said:


> What options do introverted socially awkward SA employees have besides trying to "fit in" with the extroverted work force? I've tried and it doesn't work cause other employees can see that I'm fake and apparently a hard working introvert is worse than a slacker extrovert &#128533; the working world is made for extroverts and I think socially awkward introverted personality types should be included in the Affirmative Action law! It's not fair that our kind gets treated like dirt.


What changes would you like to see? Do you want to require that everyone else talk less so that you don't feel as awkward?

What kind of legal protection are you looking for? Mandate that every employer hire a certain number of ISTJs and INTJs?

I'm asking seriously. What specific changes are you suggesting?


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

Weeaboo Wuvs You said:


> It makes sense...people born with a non-extroverted personality are screwed in life. The only redeeming factor for some might be having good connections from birth to now, but for most of us, we have to struggle to get accepted. &#128542; I just want to hide in my virtual reality waifu simulator and be happy that my personality is accepted there


I hear people say different things about being screwed at life. Some say that being born ugly are screwed and others say being born with an introverted personality are screwed. Which is it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There are introverts in the workplace, too.


The goal: Be a little less introverted. They want to get to know us, too, but don't know how to go about it sometimes.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

You have to develop thick skin be good at sidestepping through the minefield of socializing in the workplace. If you can get away with it hardly talk at all but its a pretty damn miserable experience when you take it to that level.


----------



## Seamonsta (Aug 6, 2018)

The Phantom Pain said:


> That's one thing that I find funny. People preach about hard work, but if you look around, the people who are the most successful in the workplace do the least work and the most socializing.
> 
> Why even give IQ tests and all that garbage if the only thing that matters is how good you socialize with people?


Oh wow, that's so true! At my workplace the ones who sit around gossiping all day & go to all the social events are the popular ones who get promotions. If you actually get on with your work you're treated like crap. I actually love the work I do, it's just the f'kers I have to work wit


----------



## Kanarko (Apr 8, 2018)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's not just that "the workplace" (odd sounding name, when you think about it) is made for extroverts. It's also that it's literally built from the ground up to actually weed out introverts and shy, awkward people. And this starts before you ever spend one minute working. The entire interview process is designed to intimidate shy and awkward people and to cause them to do the "deer in the headlights" freeze so they can be eliminated from consideration.


+++

The whole world is controlled by extroverted people. Strength, kindness, brain don't matter. The only thing that ever matter is whether or not you are fun to be around. If you're an introvert - you're zero and should be quiet. If you'll stand out - you'll be an eye-sore.


----------



## Kanarko (Apr 8, 2018)

millenniumman75 said:


> There are introverts in the workplace, too.
> 
> The goal: Be a little less introverted. They want to get to know us, too, but don't know how to go about it sometimes.


Not true.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kanarko said:


> Not true.


It's more true than you think.


----------

